# Marko Jaric in the FIBA EuroCup Championships



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I couldn't find the stats..... But I know he had 10 points in his last game, I think 9 points in his first.... Could someone give us his averages from the FIBA European Cup Chamionships??? If you can you will be repped! Looks like he has a black eye in one of the pictures..The last and smallest one it shows.. Well when it was bigger.


----------



## mfmilan (Sep 2, 2005)

first of all - this was efes cup(friendly), in turkey, and it was preparation tounament.
european championship starts on september 16., in serbia.
and one more thing - in this preparation matches, there is a lot of combinations, testings, ups and downs, so his stats in these matches are not very important.

i will inform you when EC starts on how marko is doing.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Alright thanks man. I read something about the championships and thought that this was it... I guess not. But anyway, please keep us informed about this.


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, Eurobasket is near. I'd love to see Jaric contribute at the tournament, as long as he will not stop us Germans from winning this 'bout. Speaking of which, I saw Skita with Georgia against Germany a week ago and he did very well, concerning that he had to guard Dirk. He scored about 8 to 10 Points that game, despite the few minutes he was out on the hardwood.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

A week ago eh? Sounds like his hand is healthy and ready to go then... Do you have a stateline for us?


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

That was also a preparation tournament for the Championships, so I couldn't find any stat sheets, sry. It will be easier to get some from the EC.


----------



## mfmilan (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, if you want first hand info from the EC, just buy me a ticket, and i will write you anything you want!  I will also take pictures and post it here! 

I watched Serbia yesterday, but the game was.. confusing. Marko scored 13 points, but Obradovic is still mixing, five man who played last quarter was.. not best, so, i would still not pay very much atention to this games.


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, Serbia got punched bad yesterday by spain in the EC Opener. 70-89. 

Jaric had "fantastic" 0 Points, 2 Assists, 1 Reb and not to forget: 2 TO and 4 PF

Stat Sheet Serbia here:

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/cid_SbGnUV12IgwUcAUu7UmfU1.pageID_o,vVNQz-JxAhPlrEBAj5v2.compID_qMRZdYCZI6EoANOrUf9le2.season_2005.roundID_3769.teamID_92330.html


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

That is great to hear.


----------



## mfmilan (Sep 2, 2005)

yes, but last night whole team was a disaster. but tonight, things was slightly  better - 19pts

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci...rUf9le2.season_2005.roundID_4316.teamID_.html
http://www.eurobasket2005.com/sr/ci...5.roundID_4316.teamID_.gameID_4316-D-4-2.html
http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci...5.roundID_4316.teamID_.gameID_4316-D-4-2.html


----------



## delija6 (Jun 6, 2005)

i watched the game and he was great!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Alright! 19 pts makes me happy! Hopefully he will continue to play this way once the season comes around.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Great news from Eurobasket...

Jaric got in a fist fight with "Igor" of Timberwolves fame, several other players fighting, the coach and the captains quit, and Serbia got eliminated. 

I don't really know how to comment on this news...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It should be noted that they were upset by France... Jaric had 14 pts. But pretty much the team got in a huge brawl. Radmonavic got in a fight too. The captains quit.... And we thought we had chemistry problems...


----------

